# Ads On The Forums



## potroastV2 (Sep 28, 2006)

Hey Guys,

You will have noticed that there are some google ads on here now, a couple of reasons I have done this,
Rollitup is by no means a business and will try to make any money off its users, we are strictly here to help other people learn how to grow. Hopefully these ads will help out with server costs, and pay for some of the clothing we are going to be putting up for contest within the next couple months.

I might make it so ads are only visible to guest and once you register you do not see them, but Ill look into it.

If you have any suggestions or comments on the ads put them here.

Rollitup


----------

